# 2 one piece sticks



## harson (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi folks i have been making sticks for about 6 years now ,most of the ones that i make i usualy give away

to people that i think will like them ,i only have 2 left at the moment one is 36 inch long ash the other is 52 inch long hazel both are finished with linseed oil ,
thanks for looking.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Those are very nice Harson! Nice work on those!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those two are really nice! Great job on making them stand out like that.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. As a neophyte, I need all the ideas and suggestions I can get. These look oustanding!


----------

